# Rubs on Cheese



## vision (Feb 19, 2012)

Is anyone else putting rubs on cheese? I tried it on swiss and it turned out nice, will be doing more.


----------



## smoke king (Feb 19, 2012)

No I haven't, but I am intrigued! What kind of rub did you use?


----------



## vision (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe it was simply marvelous sweet/spicy, but I don't remember for sure.

Take the cheese out of the fridge to get it a little soft before putting on the rub. The cheese lost a little moisture during aging.

When serving I put a little salt on swiss.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm.... I'm intrigued for sure!


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2012)

This would be a first timer for me?

I don't rule most things out?  Let us know.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

I just put my first time cheese in the smoker last week on of the cheese is a goat cheese and it got herbs on it like a rub we will see in on week how it is .


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 20, 2012)

I did some hot pepper jack with a roll in crushed hot peppers, no one else would eat it but me, lol, but it was good!  Another time I did some swiss and some sharp cheddar with brisket rub on it with no salt in it, I did a light EVOO first to make it stick, but I got it too thick and it drooled off; what was left on it was good though. I'll have to do some more later this spring if my checks start coming in and try some different combos and document it.  The only problem is my wife and kids may not like it as spicy as I do and won't eat it.  Hmmmm... on second thought, is that really a problem??


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have never tried it but I moght have to now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds very interesting. I never even thought of doing it before.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting idea. Might have to give it a try next time I smoke some cheese.


----------

